

Ask HN: What B2B SaaS Apps do you pay for? - zarajanssen

I am interested in knowing what apps you pay for monthly that you use in your business.<p>The last such discussion was done 3 months ago at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=8932731 - but did not get many replies.<p>If possible, please also put the monthly amount you pay for the service.
======
koa
Heroku ~ $200 Intercom: $150 Amazon Web Services (S3, Route 53) < $10 SendGrid
< $50 MailGun $60 Slack < $50 GitHub $50 BareMetrics: $29 ChurnBuster: $59
DNSimple: < $50 Evernote < $10 Gauges $6 Olark $49 Pingdom $10 Stripe(if you
call it SaaS) 2.9% plus 30cent per transaction

~~~
europa
And you run a saas too? Just curious to to know how many users you serve with
this. Only if you are okay to say it in public.

~~~
koa
A couple of hundred users(smaller number of accounts since each account may
have more than 1 user)

------
lsemel
We wrote a blog post about how we're spending $55K on SaaS products
[http://blog.sawhorsemedia.com/post/104076088572/how-were-
spe...](http://blog.sawhorsemedia.com/post/104076088572/how-were-
spending-55-930-08-a-year-on-saas)

------
mr337
Stripe AWS ~ 200/mo FreshDesk ~ 16/mo ReSrc.it ~ 14/mo Phone.com ~ 40/mo

------
eminkel
AWS (S3, EC2, Route 53) - $40/mo

Digital Ocean - $50/mo?

Stripe

RingCentral - $34/mo? (Paid annually)

Grasshopper - $25/mo?

------
codegeek
Email: Google apps: $10/email

Dedicated Server - A Small Ornage: $250/month

Phone - Skype credit (variable)

Vimeo Pro: $199/Year

Live Chat: $36/seat/Month

Stripe & Paypal: transaction fee

Mandrill: pay based on usage

Hookfeed - $10/month (stripe notifications)

------
spocked
Linode - $100/mo

SendGrid - $5/mo

Facebook Ads - $200/mo (roughly - not fixed)

~~~
mathgeek
Out of curiosity, what industry and what type of ROI on the ads?

------
slckfielder08
I'm probably missing some.

Unbounce Baremetrics Optimizely MailChimp Zendesk Adroll SproutSocial Stripe
Mandrill Intercom

------
jtfairbank
PersistIQ, Front, RelateIQ, Segment.io, Google Apps, AWS, GitHub, probably
some others I'm forgetting.

------
palidanx
AWS - $50,Clicky.com ($80/year), Braintreepayments.com

------
christiangenco
AWS (mostly S3): $150-$300

Chunk host: ~$30

Honeybadger: $30

Stripe

Mailgun: ~$10

------
noir_lord
Linode

Trello

Sendgrid

